# Lawsons Landing, Dillion Beach, Ca



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

We just got home from our first trip to Lawsons Landing at Dillion Beach and had an amazing time! We had a great campsite, we enjoyed ourselves so much we are going back this next weekend. We saw a few Outback sightings also, all of them seem to be with groups, so if you are a member here and were at Lawsons this past weekend, we saw you!!!

OUR CAMPSITE









OUR FRONT YARD AND THE DAILY VISITORS









OUR BACKYARD









US AND THE CHIHUAHUAS


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

It rarely looks like over Thanksgiving. We have gone there often and it gets to be a mad house over holiday weekends. A couple years ago, there was a homicide about a hundred yards from our campsite. While we were sleeping, (we go to bed early with little kids) two guys got in a fight and one was killed. That was Memorial Day Weekend of 2007 I think... Don't get me wrong, we still go there. That was an unusual occurence. But you may not find it quite as tranquil if your "next weekend" is this coming holiday weekend.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

You are so right, the place was filling up as we were getting ready to leave. I can see it getting pretty full, we have already second guessed ourselves, but we already paid for it..


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

We've never gone there and not had fun. But you need to shift your expectations a little. It will be raucous. I also recommend getting a cable and lock for that new generator if you don't already have one. That's a beauty.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! Yes our expectations started shifting as the day went on today, we left around 3 ish and it was just 1 trailer after the other, a lot of groups, but we had already paid. I see your from Coloma, I was wondering what type of camping there is near your area that you enjoy? If you dont mind me asking... Thanks again!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Great pictures! It's alway nice to have the place to yourself.

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

CalifRVers,

Did you go to Dillons over Thanksgiving weekend? How was it? We spent the whole week at Bodega Dunes in Bodega Bay. It was a blast. My youngest son cried all the way home because he didn't want it to be over.

If you are looking at coming to Coloma, this place would be my recommendation:

http://www.colomaresort.com/bringyourown.html

A little pricey but it is the nicest.

There is also a Thousand Trails Resort. There is another one called American River Resort.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

We did NOT go to Lawsons for Thanksgiving, we thought better of that choice after packing our things the weekend before watching trailer after trailer after trailer come piling in. Instead we kept our reservations at Durango in Red Bluff and ended going up to Mount Lassen on saturday, the snow was amazing and beautiful!! At least Lawsons only charges us $3.50 to cancel reservations.

We want to camp at Bodega Dunes so bad but there look to be only a handful of sites we can fit in. Did they let you reserve a specific site? Its beautiful there!

Thank you for the info, I will check it out!
Julie


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I had tent camped at Bodega Dunes before and left with the same impression, that we could probably not bring our trailer there because the sites seemed generally too short. This time we had heavy duty connections for our campsite at Bodega Dunes in the form of a friend who is a high ranking official in the State Parks Department camping with us. He had made a call to the guy in charge of that region for State Parks and asked that other guy to get a couple larger sites blocked off together for us all. With this insider connection comforting me, I drove down there quite confident that finding a site large enough wouldn't be an issue. It didn't work though. There was nothing blocked off for us at all when we got there and we had first come first serve. Luckily we went down there on Monday and the place was mostly empty when we got there so we had a lot of choices even though the best half of the park was completely closed off due to budget cuts.

We ended up in site 84. It had plenty of room for our 28 RSDS and F250 Extra cab long bed. Site 85 looked like it would have as much room, less sand at the front door of the trailer, and it was even more secluded from the wind. Those two sites are pretty far from the beach side but very close to the Bodega Harbor side. There was a fisherman selling crab out of his house 2 minutes walk from our campsite on bay flat road.

Sites 22-53 were all closed until Jan 31st but there were a lot of sites in that group with enough room for us.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

CalifRVers said:


> We did NOT go to Lawsons for Thanksgiving, we thought better of that choice after packing our things the weekend before watching trailer after trailer after trailer come piling in. Instead we kept our reservations at Durango in Red Bluff and ended going up to Mount Lassen on saturday, the snow was amazing and beautiful!! At least Lawsons only charges us $3.50 to cancel reservations.
> 
> We want to camp at Bodega Dunes so bad but there look to be only a handful of sites we can fit in. Did they let you reserve a specific site? Its beautiful there!
> 
> ...


Hey guys,
you can also check out Doran Beach State Park. Just down the road from Bodega Bay and right across the street from the ocean. The sites look small but you have plenty of overhang. Sonoma County website has the booking info. They also have a picture of each site. You should fit with no problem. I've seen very large 5th wheels in there. 
There is also a large sailboat that ran aground some years back laying on it's side in the harbor. You can see that from your campsite.
How was Durango? We may use it as a layover next summer on our way to Tacoma.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

We always stayed at Doran in the past but couldn't get a spot there this year. A friend told it is already full for Thanksgiving 2010, but I haven't verified that. The spots are big, and the beach is right out the door. The appealing thing about Bodega Dunes was not getting pounded by the wind 24 hours a day. I could go either place and have just as much fun.


----------

